# feeding chart?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

alright i just got an idea. since we have a height chart and weight chart, why dont we do a feeding chart?? we know that the GSD is different from other dogs and vice versa. so maybe it could be helpfull to some who have a hard time figureing out a good brand of food, the right amount (and not going by the bag) etc etc. altho a real chart may not be realistic but at least folks could browse through the thread and get a good idea of things

here is kind of an example of how we could start this

tyson-male
9 months-72lbs
blue buffalo wilderness hollistic
1.5 8oz cups twice a day 


also those of u who use raw diets feel free to jump in too


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link-male
8 months 72lbs
AM Top Hand RAW patties(made in Cranbrook, BC, Canada) 1 1/2 lbs Salmon Oil 3 pumps
PM Acana (made by Orijen) 2 cups (after kibble is gone will go to 1 1/2 lbs of RAW)


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Diego-Male
7 Months 2 weeks 66 lbs
1.5 8oz cup 2 x per day. Canidae All stages


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

OK, I'll play.









Siren (Female)

5 months & 2 days. 51lbs

1 1/3 cups Canidae ALS 3 times a day. On days when we aren't home to do "lunch" (Usually only happens once or twice a month.) she gets 1 1/2 cups AM & PM. She misses out on the other cup of food for that day.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Sami-G (male)

4 months 32 pounds

1 cup 3 times a day of Pinnacle chicken and oats.

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto (male)

3 months exactly

2 1/2 cups Canidae split up 3 meals a day. I measure out several days worth of plastic containers for my dogs and stack them up so feeding time is less of a frenzy.

Morgan (female)

7 years, 2 1/2 weeks

1 1/2 cups Canidae, she only eats at night, by her choice. She used to eat less but started looking very thin after a month of chasing the Otto-gator around.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli-Female 
7 months 2 weeks 68lbs.
3 cups 2 times a day Royal Canin GSD 24
1-2 hours exercise per day, more on weekends

Glenn


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Loki, male
14 months
Wellness kibble and can
1&1/2 cup AM and PM

we use a vareity of things in the kibble, 100% ground beef, boneless and skinless chicken breast (cooked), organic-plain yogurt, baby food, Wellness can food. all natural biscuits for treats and 100% freeze dried liver. sometimes things left over from dinner.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther - GSD Male - 5 1/2 Months - ~50+ pounds

2x daily
1 cup Wellness (we're switching)
1 1/2 cups Canidae ALS

Otto - GSD/Pit mix - 1 1/2 yrs - 55 pounds

2x daily
1 cup Wellness (he's changing easier)
1/2 cup Canidae ALS

I am flirting with raw and will probably go for it soon. For now, each dog gets a raw chicken wing or half of a raw chicken back in the evening. They LOVE their chicken!!!!! This is giving me courage to continue, but I need to do some more studying and am currently confused by the veggies/no veggies thing. Otto is gaining weight, so I will begin cutting his kibble ration a bit.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

ok
Jack gets Nutro for now wnat to get him on solid gold or something better
1.5 cup and 1/4 can lamb and rice dog food 2x a day
he is almost 4 months now and is about 32 lbs.....

I think I am feeding 2 much but he is so hungry and the vet said he was very very thin when we got him,,,, and he did not eat until we started the nutro last week......
So what do you guys think?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think Jack didn't like his kibble







Some GSDs are very picky eaters and it sounds like yours is one of them. My picky girl likes Canidae, wellness and chicken soup.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunook
> Jack gets Nutro for now wnat to get him on solid gold or something better
> 1.5 cup and 1/4 can lamb and rice dog food 2x a day
> he is almost 4 months now and is about 32 lbs.....
> ...


I'm sure no expert - but it doesn't seem too much food to me? I've always gone on how the dog looks/feels, rather than how old/weight, etc. I don't know how long you've had him - but if you are concerned about his weight, it might be worth a trip back to the vet to assess this again and to have the vet show you what to look for. I wonder if there was a reason he was so thin when you got him? If not already done, it might also be a good idea to take a stool sample in with you to be sure there are no worms sabotaging his condition.

That said, GSD's at this age are growing and changing fast. Some days they look thin - others they look a bit tubby. Makes it a little tough sometimes! You don't want a roly-poly puppy or a skinny rail. There's room in the middle for the natural fluctuations and you want to keep him toward the lean (not skinny) side as much as possible.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI think Jack didn't like his kibble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Boy - isn't that the truth?? Makes all this puppy feeding stuff that much more complicated! Our last GSD was totally confounding. Once he grew to adulthood, we had a food we knew he liked, but he would go on hunger-strikes for a day or two every so often. His weight was fine - just the way he liked to eat!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just because he was thin when you got him, doesn't mean he needs more food NOW, unless he is STILL too thin.

Keep in mind too that MOST vets consider a GSD (pup OR adult) that is at a good weight, to be "thin".

Just be you telling us his age and weight, we cannot guess if he is too thin or not since not all puppies are the same height or build.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks all

the vet said he was way to thin his rib bones were sticking out( as so was his spine adn hip bones lol
I do not want to overfeed and want him this we have had Jack for about 5-6 weeks now my vets like really thin animals lol
he looks pretty good now its hard to know I do not want him starving but do not want to overfeed

he was on adult pedigree when I got him...YUK
he had no worms when I got him and the vet game him some worm stuff again to be sure there were no egg larve that the test does not show....

I just don't see him at 30-32 lbs now and almost 4 months making 80 lbs as an adult lol

bet he will be a small male
with a small head I like the bigger heads but at my age he will be the last one anyway( 62 Oh my he may outlive me lol hahahah)
http://s429.photobucket.com/albums/qq12/countbruno/?action=view&current=019.jpg

no he really was too thin when we got him
whatcha think of him? why are his ears so darn large lol no wonder they took awhile to come up
He is a bit dark I had a lighter one last time


----------

